# Deutsche Witze



## sophie.bennett

was ist der beste deutsche Witz den ihr kennt?!!


----------



## Figaro123

The worst, could only be,

A white man walks into a bar, points at a black man and says: "Du Schwarz", and the black man replies, "Ich Weiss".


----------



## sophie.bennett

Danke Figaro!! das ist sehr lustig!


----------



## FloVi

Ein Mann sitzt im Flugzeug von New York nach Berlin neben seiner absoluten Traumfrau. Über dem Atlantik wagt er es, sie anzusprechen:"Waren Sie geschäftlich in den Staaten?"
Sie schaut ihn an, lächelt und meint:"Ja, ich war auf unserem Prostituierten-Kongress." Er schluckt, fängt sich jedoch und fragt leicht stotternd:" Und, gibt es da neue Erkenntnisse?"
"Ja, tatsächlich.", antwortet die Schöne. "Wir haben herausgefunden, dass die besten Liebhaber der Welt Juden und Indianer sind."
Daraufhin steht er auf, schlägt die Hacken aneinander und sagt:"Gestatten. Geronimo Rosenberg."


----------



## heidita

Ein sehr dummer Witz, der mit Spanien zusammenhängt, denn in dem erwähnten Ort ist es voll von Deutschen!

Fritzchens Oma ist tot und der Vater sagt zu ihm: Deine Oma ist jetzt, wo wir alle mal hinkommen werden.

Fragt Fritzchen: Oh, sie ist also auf Mallorca?!


----------



## Brioche

Nur die Witze, die man icht übersetzen kann, sind echt deutsch.

Warum sammeln die Ostfriesen Kirschkerne?
Sie wollen ein Kernkraftwerk bauen.

Anfrage an einen Bahnhof in Ostfriesland: "Meiner Frau ist Zugsalbe verschrieben worden. Auf welchem Bahnsteig ist sie erhältlich?"


----------



## FloVi

Brioche said:
			
		

> Nur die Witze, die man icht übersetzen kann, sind echt deutsch.



Na gut:

Vater und Sohn gehen spazieren und sehen eine öffentliche Personenwaage:

"Schau mal, Papi. Da steht eine Woge."
"Das ist eine Waage!"
"Papi, darf ich mich dann mal waagen?"
"Das heißt nicht waagen, sondern wiegen."
"Schau mal, Papi. Ich hab mich gewiegt."
"Das heißt nicht gewiegt, sondern gewogen."
"Siehste Papi, doch 'ne Woge..."


----------



## *Ginnyminny*

Lehrerin: "Wem gehören diese Handschuhe?"
Schülerin: "Sie sehen aus wie meine, aber sie können es nicht sein. Meine habe ich heute morgen verloren."
 
Lehrerin: "Bei jedem Atemzug, den ich mache, stirbt ein Mensch."
Schüler: "Versuchen Sie es mal mit Mundwasser."
 
"Lehrer sind doch wirklich sehr nette Leute," erklärt Fritzchen. "Sie helfen einem bei Problemen, die ohne sie gar nicht da wären!"
 
Der Neue steht vor dem Pult. "Name?" - "Podzgynscynszky." - "Wie schreiben Sie sich?" -
"Äh... S - I - C - H."
 
Der Lehrer erklärt etwas. Ruft ein Schüler: "Lauter!!" "Entschuldigung", meint der Lehrer: "Ich wusste nicht, dass mir jemand zuhört"
 
Im Biologierunterricht. Klaus:" Sie wollten doch heute über das Gehirn sprechen?"
"Ein anderes Mal, heute habe ich was anderes im Kopf !"
 
Lehrer: "War jemand von euch beim Fußballspiel?"
Schüler: "Ja, ich, Herr Lehrer."
Lehrer: " Und, wie ist das Spiel ausgegangen?"
Schüler: "Wie immer! Pünktlich mit dem Schlusspfiff."
Lehrer: "Nein, Ich wollte Wissen, wie viele Tore es gegeben hat."
Schüler: "Auch wie immer: an jeder Ecke des Spielfeldes eines."


----------



## Jana337

*Ginnyminny* said:
			
		

> Lehrerin: "Wem gehören diese Handschuhe?"
> Schülerin: "Sie sehen aus wie meine, aber sie können es nicht sein. Meine habe ich heute morgen verloren."
> 
> Lehrerin: "Bei jedem Atemzug, den ich mache, stirbt ein Mensch."
> Schüler: "Versuchen Sie es mal mit Mundwasser."
> 
> "Lehrer sind doch wirklich sehr nette Leute," erklärt Fritzchen. "Sie helfen einem bei Problemen, die ohne sie gar nicht da wären!"
> 
> Der Neue steht vor dem Pult. "Name?" - "Podzgynscynszky." - "Wie schreiben Sie sich?" -
> "Äh... S - I - C - H."


Bitte ab jetzt ausschließlich Witze, die mit der deutschen Sprache etwas zu tun haben (also diejenigen, die man nicht übersezten kann). Für die anderen ist ein anderer Faden da.

Danke fürs Verständnis. 

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Mir ist noch einer eingefallen. Eigentlich merkwürdig, dass ich nicht sofort dran gedacht habe, ist es doch einer meiner Lieblingswitze:

Beim Bäcker:
"Tag, ich möchte gerne Rumkugeln."
"Aber nicht hier im Laden!"


----------



## MrMagoo

Nicht unbedingt ein Witz, aber wenn jemand sagt "es zieht!" entgegne ich gern:
"Dreh dich um, dann drückt's!"


----------



## MrMagoo

Mein Bruder fand vor ein paar Wochen folgenden Spruch an einer Hauswand:

"*Der Ferd, der hat vier Beiner,
an jeder Seite einer;
und hat er keiner:
umfallt!*"


*hehe* ich fand's knuffig.


----------



## MrMagoo

Was sagt der irakische Bäcker zu seinem Lehrling?

--> "Bagdad!"


----------



## MrMagoo

"Mama, Engel können fliegen, warum unsere Gerda nicht??"

"Aber Gerda ist doch kein Engel!"

"Aber Papi hat doch vorhin in der Küche zu ihr "mein Engel" gesagt!"

"Dann allerdings fliegt sie!!"


----------



## Whodunit

Nichts gegen Ralfs Heimatort: ()

Wie kommt man am schnellsten nach Dresden? Steckst den Finger in den A**** und dann dresden. 

Das Pferd heißt Pferd weil's fährt. (Aussprache immer fe:ɐ̝t)

Susis saure Sahne scmeckt keineswegs salzig sondern sauer. Wie viele "s" hat das? --- Eins. 

Da MrMagoo ihn nicht erwähnt hat, muss ich das jetzt machen. Der ist einfach genial:

Stehen zwei Kraftfahrer an einer Ampel.
Sagt der eine: "Wahnsinn, du hast ja geile Reifen. Wo hast du die denn her?"
Sagt der andere: "Die hab ich Michelin (= mich¹ geliehen)". 


¹Es müsste natürlich "mir geliehen" heißen, aber dennoch sollte ihn jeder Deutsche verstehen.


----------



## Ralf

Na gut, zwei hab ich auch noch. In der ehemaligen DDR gab es unzählige Witze, die die damaligen politischen/gesellschaftlichen Gegebenheiten  aufs Korn nahmen. Die beiden sind mir dazu eingefallen:

F: Welches ist der längste Fluss der Welt?
A: Die Elbe ... man braucht 65 Jahre bis nach Hamburg.

Mitte der 80-er Jahre wurde die Volkspolizei zur Gewährleistung einer effektiven Dienstdurchführung mit Taschenrechnern ausgerüstet. Streifenführer A. wies seinen Posten ein: "Du beobachtest unauffällig dieses (berüchtigte) Lokal. Immer wenn einer hineingeht, drückst du '+1' auf deinem Taschenrechner und wenn jemand das Lokal verlässt, '-1'. So weißt du immer genau, wieviele Personen sich momentan darin aufhalten." Nach zwei Stunden kontrolliert A. seinen Posten, der sich in höchster Konzentration seiner Aufgabe gewidmet hat. "Na, wie läuft's?", fragt er. "Bestens!", meint der Posten, "wenn jetzt noch zwei 'reingehen, ist keiner mehr drin."

Ralf


----------



## MrMagoo

Berlin schreibt man vorne mit "b" und hinten mit "h"!


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Stehen zwei Kraftfahrer an einer Ampel.
> Sagt der eine: "Wahnsinn, du hast ja geile Reifen. Wo hast du die denn her?"
> Sagt der andere: "Die hab ich Michelin (= mich¹ geliehen)".
> 
> 
> ¹Es müsste natürlich "mir geliehen" heißen, aber dennoch sollte ihn jeder Deutsche verstehen.


 
Das ist ein Witz, der gerne dem Ruhrpott zugeordnet wird.
In den (nord)westlichen Mundarten Deutschlands wird der Akkusativ weit häufiger benutzt als der Dativ, daher sind solche Ausdrücke in dieser Region recht üblich.
In den östlichen Gebieten ist meist der Dativ im Vordergrund (vgl. Berlinerisch "Ick liebe dir").


----------



## Ralf

Probleme mit Präpositionen?

A: Wo geht's denn hier bei Aldi?
B: !!! ... *zu* Aldi!!!
A: Was, schon sieben durch?

Ralf


----------



## MrMagoo

Ralf said:
			
		

> Probleme mit Präpositionen?
> 
> A: Wo geht's denn hier bei Aldi?
> B: !!! ... *zu* Aldi!!!
> A: Was, schon sieben durch?
> 
> Ralf


 
Der muß allerdings auch mal angepaßt werden: Auch ALDI hat jetzt bis 20 Uhr auf!


----------



## Ralf

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Der muß allerdings auch mal angepaßt werden: Auch ALDI hat jetzt bis 20 Uhr auf!


Mein Fehler. Ursprünglich hieß es ".... sechse durch". Ich habe schon ein wenig Zeit dazugegeben, bin aber offensichtlich an der Umstellung auf die Sommerzeit gescheitert.  

Ralf


----------



## Kajjo

Um Janas Anspruch auf einen akzeptablen Witz ("nicht leicht übersetzbar") in diesem Thread gerecht zu werden, hier ein uralter Spruch von meiner Mutter:

"In der Regel hatten die Wikinger rote Bärte."

Kajjo


----------



## Brioche

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Um Janas Anspruch auf einen akzeptablen Witz ("nicht leicht übersetzbar") in diesem Thread gerecht zu werden, hier ein uralter Spruch von meiner Mutter:
> 
> "In der Regel hatten die Wikinger rote Bärte."
> 
> Kajjo


 
_beinah übersetzbar_

Why is the Red Sea red? 
Because Cleopatra used to bathe there periodically.


----------



## Kajjo

Hi Brioche,
great! I didn't know that one!
Kajjo


----------



## AR Luria

Beim Waffenunterricht, Feldwebel: "...und einem Flüchtenden darf nur in die Beine geschossen werden. Also Brustbein, Schambein, Stirnbein, Jochbein, ..."
 
Naja.


----------



## mikesz14

Der Eber ist gar missgestimmt,
weil seine Kinder Ferkel sind.
Nicht nur die Sau alleine,
nein auch die Verwandtschaft alles Schweine!


----------



## lemmego

- Wo geht's hier zum Kino?
- Geradeaus.
- Mensch, immer wenn ich ins Kino will, ist der Film gerade aus!


Wer hat das Jodeln erfunden? Die Chinesen!
Zwei Chinesen fiel beim Bergsteigen ihr Radio in eine Felsspalte.
Sagt der eine zum anderen: "Hol i die Ladio odel hol du die Ladio?"


Kennt noch jemand Willy Astor? "Radkaeppchen und der boese Golf", einfach genial!


----------



## Whodunit

A: Wie komme ich am schnellsten zum Kino?
B: Ganz einfach. Indem sie rennen.

Unübersetzbar:
Wie kommt eine Ameise, die nicht schwimmen kann, ohne Hilfsmittel über einen Fluss? - Sie schmeißt ihr "A" weg und fliegt d(a)rüber ().

Noch so ein _regel_mäßiger Witz:
Wie viele Frauen haben in der Regel rote Haare? - Alle! (bitte nicht argumentieren! )


----------



## FloVi

Um das hier mal nicht einschlafen zu lassen:

Wie bestellt ein Sachse in London einen Weihnachtsbaum?
"Ä Tännschn, please."


----------



## Ralf

Das Erdgeschoss ... der natürliche Feind der Maulwürfe ...

Ralf


----------



## FloVi

Ralf said:
			
		

> Das Erdgeschoss ... der natürliche Feind der Maulwürfe ...



Der ist klasse!


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Um das hier mal nicht einschlafen zu lassen:
> 
> Wie bestellt ein Sachse in London einen Weihnachtsbaum?
> "Ä Tännschn, please."


 
Was schwimmt auf dem Wasser und beginnt mir "Ä"?
> Ä Boomstamm.

Und was schwimmt auf dem Wasser und beginnt mit "N"?
> Nochä Boomstamm.

Ich weiß, der ist sinnlos.


----------



## Jana337

Ich habe einen der oben geschriebenen Witze im März nicht verstanden. Erst jetzt ist bei mir der Groschen eingefallen  und bei dieser fröhlichen Gelegenheit schreibe ich auch einen, den unsere Muttersprachler bestimmt kennen, aber für die anderen dürfte er neu sein. 

Welche Sprache spricht man in der Sauna? 
Schwitzerdütsch.


----------



## Ralf

Vielleicht nicht unbedingt ein Witz, aber auf den ersten Blick etwas verwirrend:

Die Werbeagentur W.A. erhält vom Gemüsehändler O.G. den Auftrag, ein Reklameschild mit den Worten "Obst und Gemüse" zu gestalten. Seine Vorstellungen umreißt O.G. dabei wie folgt: "Ich lege besonderen Wert darauf, dass zwischen Obst und und und und und Gemüse genau der gleiche Abstand eingehalten wird!".

Ralf


----------



## FloVi

Kommt ein Mann in einen Blumenladen und will Rosen kaufen. Fragt die Verkäuferin:"Künstlich oder natürlich?"
Anwortet der Mann:"Natürlich künstlich."


----------



## Lykurg

_(Vielleicht sollte ich den Wohnort aus meinem Profil entfernen, um Spannungen zu vermeiden  )_

Ein Bayer meint nach der ersten Woche Englischkurs zu seiner Frau:
"Des is olles falsch gwen! I hobs net recht aussa gbracht, woast:
Wannst 'i' sogst, sogns 'Ai',
wannst 'Ei' sogst, sogns 'egg',
wannst 'Eck' sogst, sogns 'corner',
und wannst 'koaner' sogst, sogns 'nobody'."


----------



## moldo

Long time ago I heard the following.
A Dutch woman went shopping for groceries and wanted eggs.
She asks the guy: "Haben Sie Eier?"


----------



## FloVi

Kommt ein Mann in die Buchhandlung und fragt die Verkäuferin:"Haben Sie das Buch 'Die Unschuld'?"
Da dreht sich die junge Frau um und ruft in Richtung Lager:"Chef! Haben Sie hinten noch 'Die Unschuld'?"
Kommt die Antwort:"Wenn Sie sie vorne nicht mehr haben, ich hab' sie hinten schon lange nicht mehr..."

---

Im Lederwarenladen:
"Ich hätte gern so einen Koffer wie den im Schaufenster."
"Moment, ich hole Ihnen einen runter."
"Auch gut, komme ich wegen des Koffers morgen nochmal vorbei."


----------



## Whodunit

Was passiert, wenn ein Waldzwerg ein Walzwerk baut? Es wird zu einem Waldzwergwalzwerk. Wenn er nun auch noch dort arbeitet, wird die Verwirrung noch größer: Dann ist er nämlich ein Walzwerkwaldzwerg.


----------

